# Dovetail jig



## TomHerb (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a Central Machinery (Harbor Freight) dovetail jig. Setup instructions are worthless. Been tinkering with the device and have come close to success. Doing the math with my bit, 1/2 inch 14 degree, it seems the depth to make a 1/2 dovetail and 1/4 inch gap is exactly one-half of the height of a triangle with a half inch base and 76 degree interior angle. I recall some numbers calculating a 15 degree bit also. What are the design considerations of a dovetail bit?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

HF so called DJ and simillar jigs are only used to make half blind dovetails.

http://www.leighjigs.com/data/D1600-Ch09.pdf


http://youtube.com/watch?v=o0Lo0YqWztw&feature=related


----------

